# carbon express aramid arrows



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

carbon express aramid arrows with vanes 350 spine... 6 per box $100.00 a box


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

Never heard of the aramid arrows, how do they compare to the maxima.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

These one are made with kevlar makes them more durable than others. I have less breakage with these when I miss a target.

These have been discontinued . You still can find info on them.


----------

